# Looking for Murder Mystery Movies to Watch (suggestions?)



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 28, 2021)

I really love murder mystery movies and want to watch more but having trouble finding some more since I've seen a lot of them. I really love the more recent stuff that came out like "Murder on the Orient Express" and "Knives Out' so if anything you know of that it similar to those I am looking for.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Agatha Christie is good


----------



## Outré (Oct 2, 2021)

The movie is kind of silly but… Clue


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)

Seven is a bit more than a "murder mystery" but it's a damned good movie


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 2, 2021)

The Usual Suspects, though, it isn't a straight-up murder mystery. Also, Mind Hunters is decent, though it's the film, not the series.


----------



## Outré (Oct 2, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Seven is a bit more than a "murder mystery" but it's a damned good movie


I was going to say seven but didn’t know if it would qualify so I didn’t… good call.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 12, 2021)

Ahh, Knives Out was good.

I'm quite partial to 'Death in Paradise' myself. It doesn't take itself too seriously.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 12, 2021)

The Head is a good locked-room murder mystery series on HBO Max, but it's not a movie. The plot is wild.


----------

